# A little help to ID the injury/deformity with this 4+ week old pullet, please.



## grlight (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi Everybody!

Could I get some opinions, please on the three photos below? The problem is a hunchback of Notre Dame sort of look on the right shoulder of this pullet. I only noticed it this morning and I fear she may have injured it (dislocated "shoulder" joint?) when they all did their chicken stampede because the scary guy is changing the litter. She acts more or less normal doing her chicken business like the rest of them.

Not the greatest photos, but clear enough to see the issue. The first is the chicken more or less centered facing away from camera. The second one she is alone and is facing the camera. The third is not great, but is from above.

I really appreciate the help on this. Thanks a lot!

G.L.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, they're not the greatest photos. 

You're going to have to do a hands on exam of the peep. Compare the two sides for uniformity. See if the wing can be extended without baby screaming. 

Depending on what you find this could be a vet call. 

But, you just noticed this? It might be a ruptured air sac. Which isn't really a problem and will resolve on its own. That doesn't get you out of having to pick peep up and examine it though because if the area feels like it's full of air then it's a ruptured air sac.


----------



## grlight (Jun 26, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No, they're not the greatest photos.
> You're going to have to do a hands on exam of the peep....


Thank you. I will check tonight when they roost


----------

